# New AMD build. What GPU to get?



## Hendrixon (Nov 4, 2020)

Its the only component I have no idea what to get...
Is it still AMD for low dpc? if so, which card?
Or that things have changed and Nvidia are also fine now?


----------



## d.healey (Nov 4, 2020)

AMD GPUs are crap, get an Nvidia. What are your requirements?


----------



## Neutron Star (Nov 4, 2020)

If it's just for audio DAW use, you want passive cooling with the lowest power consumption. Basically the cheapest ones out there. I have an Asus GeForce GT 710 2GB. Pulls 17 watts in use, price around £39.00. Perfect for this application.


----------



## Hendrixon (Nov 4, 2020)

d.healey said:


> AMD GPUs are crap, get an Nvidia. What are your requirements?



No gaming  

I want the highest vi polyphony at the lowest audio buffer.
support three 1440 screens


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Nov 4, 2020)

Hendrixon said:


> No gaming
> 
> I want the highest vi polyphony at the lowest audio buffer.
> support three 1440 screens


Audio buffer = soundcard.
Vi polyphony = CPU, ram, harddrive speed, maybe soundcard too, not sure about the latter.
GPU has nothing to say here to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## d.healey (Nov 4, 2020)

If you can find one of these, they are excellent - https://www.palit.com/palit/vgapro.php?id=2823&lang=en&pn=NE5105T018G1-1070H&tab=ov


----------



## Hendrixon (Nov 4, 2020)

hbjdk said:


> Audio buffer = soundcard.
> Vi polyphony = CPU, ram, harddrive speed, maybe soundcard too, not sure about the latter.
> GPU has nothing to say here to the best of my knowledge.



And all that connects to latency... sadly every driver in your system effect this and VGA drivers are among the worst offenders (network drivers are also bad).
Nvidia's drivers are based on the now defunct 3D Labs company, and those drivers are great at keeping the cpu constantly in dialog with the GPU, which is great for FPS but bad for anything else.
AMD's drivers are, or at least were, more relaxed.


----------



## Hendrixon (Nov 4, 2020)

d.healey said:


> If you can find one of these, they are excellent - https://www.palit.com/palit/vgapro.php?id=2823&lang=en&pn=NE5105T018G1-1070H&tab=ov



Wow that's a beauty!


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Nov 4, 2020)

Hendrixon said:


> And all that connects to latency... sadly every driver in your system effect this and VGA drivers are among the worst offenders (network drivers are also bad).
> Nvidia's drivers are based on the now defunct 3D Labs company, and those drivers are great at keeping the cpu constantly in dialog with the GPU, which is great for FPS but bad for anything else.
> AMD's drivers are, or at least were, more relaxed.


Ah yes, I remember reading about this.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Nov 4, 2020)

d.healey said:


> If you can find one of these, they are excellent - https://www.palit.com/palit/vgapro.php?id=2823&lang=en&pn=NE5105T018G1-1070H&tab=ov


I am sure I read somewhere about AMD GPUs being better on latency and on background process control?
Or does that not apply anymore...

If so, what would be a good AMD GPU to get comparing to the one you mention here?


----------



## d.healey (Nov 4, 2020)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> I am sure I read somewhere about AMD GPUs being better on latency and on background process control?
> Or does that not apply anymore...
> 
> If so, what would be a good AMD GPU to get comparing to the one you mention here?


What latency are you referring to? Input latency from MIDI keyboard?

RX570 is probably comparable, but louder. I have the RX470 and it's not great and the fans annoy me so I don't use it.


----------



## Technostica (Nov 4, 2020)

d.healey said:


> What latency are you referring to?


Various device drivers and processes can create interrupts which can impact the latency of other system devices. This can lead to audio dropouts.
WiFi can be one culprit and it's been reported that Nvidia drivers are also culprits.
There are utilities which monitor this such as LatencyMon.



d.healey said:


> RX570 is probably comparable, but louder. I have the RX470 and it's not great and the fans annoy me so I don't use it.


It depends on which OEM made the card and which model it is.
Some sites closely measure the idle and load fan noise such as here:









Sapphire Radeon RX 570 Pulse 4 GB Review


Pulse is a new graphics card series by Sapphire, which does away with some rarely needed features in order to achieve better pricing. The Radeon RX 570 Pulse we review today is only $10 more expensive than the RX 570 base price and still comes with a backplate and an overclock out of the box.




www.techpowerup.com




and








ASUS Radeon RX 5700 XT TUF EVO Review - Improved Cooler, Tested


Our ASUS RX 5700 XT TUF EVO review takes a look at the new cooler design, which fixes the memory temperature problem of the original TUF without the "EVO". The card is very solid and runs quietly with excellent GPU temperatures and idle-fan stop.




www.techpowerup.com





As the above states:
"It's good to see that unlike the AMD reference, ASUS added the fan-stop-in-idle feature on their card, which provides the perfect noise-free experience during desktop work, Internet browsing, and light gaming. 

I would choose a card which has zero fan speed at idle/low load, is power efficient, consumes little power at idle and also if applicable, check how much it consumes in multi-monitor mode as some are very inefficient.


----------



## Jay Panikkar (Nov 4, 2020)

The lowest latency I've managed to get were from very old GPUs, like the AMD RX 480 and nVidia GT 630. I have a GTX 1070—which is two generations old now—and that adds a flat 400–500μ to DPC latency once the drivers are installed. I also tried an older Quadro card and the latency hit was around 200μ, presumably because the Quadro drivers are better / different.

I'm not sure what the deal is with the latest and greatest cards yet, but I suspect it's not going to be much better given how bloated the GPU drivers have become.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Nov 5, 2020)

d.healey said:


> What latency are you referring to? Input latency from MIDI keyboard?
> 
> RX570 is probably comparable, but louder. I have the RX470 and it's not great and the fans annoy me so I don't use it.


I have a Sapphire RX580, in a Fractal Design Define R5 case
It's not silent, but I barely notice it in the room 

Also have a 2012 Mac Pro and my 2018 Mac Mini
Listening, the Mac Pro is the loudest


----------



## funnybear (Nov 5, 2020)

As others have said, AMD in the past has often been said to offer lower latency (especially the W series workstation GPUs) although their driver releases have been a bit patchy this year.

If choosing Nvidia, you can do two things: 

Install their Studio Drivers (gets rid of driver bloat - you need to correctly de-install the default Nvidia drivers that install when first installing the OS and then correctly install the Studio Drivers - a bit of a mission). I have used this to uninstall the old drivers.


In Windows 10 you can now enable "Hardware-accelerated GPU scheduling" under Windows settings which reduces latency. See info here.
In terms of noise, I use an MSI card where the fans only turn on at higher GPU temperatures (i.e. not during DAW use).


----------



## Hendrixon (Nov 5, 2020)

I think this is the card I'll get:
ASUS ROG Strix Radeon RX 5500 XT 8GB


----------



## chimuelo (Nov 6, 2020)

Or you could get a motherboard with built in Graphics.
If you just want DAW monitoring and don’t require multiple screens or video sync the ASPEED AST2500/2600 is a Server Board favorite. You lose triple screen use though, that once you’ve used saves from opening/closing windows for sampling or MIDI Editing.

PNY Quadro P4000’s aren’t cheap but quad monitors with excellent drivers running high res.

Or drive yourself nuts like me and change your mind everyday until the AMD 5000 Cezanne comes to Computex in ‘21.


----------



## José Herring (Nov 6, 2020)

Just built my Intel machine and I'm using the onboard graphics. Way better than a crap ass cheap video card.


----------



## Hendrixon (Nov 6, 2020)

I don't like on-board graphics, maybe I'm too old school cause I remember them always as crappy  
Still, I'm used to 3 displays, anything less feels claustrophobic for me.

Anyway, the 5950X is already here, now gathering the rest.


----------



## Hendrixon (Nov 6, 2020)

What spec Jose?


----------



## José Herring (Nov 6, 2020)

Hendrixon said:


> I don't like on-board graphics, maybe I'm too old school cause I remember them always as crappy
> Still, I'm used to 3 displays, anything less feels claustrophobic for me.
> 
> Anyway, the 5950X is already here, now gathering the rest.


UHD is not though. Yes they use to suck ass, but not this one. Specs out at above the lower mid range and I'm surprised at how get it is.

With my mobo you can only do two displays. I just went down to one display and couldn't be happier. I now have a 35 inch curved screen and have Cubase set up so I can easily see everything on one screen and a toggle back and forth between the main window and the mixer when needed. Soooo much less of a hassle for me, but I do understand. I was on two monitors for years and my neck is still soar from whipping it back and forth.

When I get a film though I'll incorporate my TV into the equation so that I can monitor picture on the TV


----------



## José Herring (Nov 6, 2020)

Hendrixon said:


> What spec Jose?


I'll test it now.


----------



## José Herring (Nov 6, 2020)

Hendrixon said:


> What spec Jose?



On an old version of Passmark performance test I get the following:

3D benchmark = 1439

This puts it in the high midrange of graphics processors.

Not great and I will get a video card soon just because I like the power but not because it's going to need it right now for DAW work.


----------



## Hendrixon (Nov 6, 2020)

Jose I love you
I meant what is the hardware spec of the machine you built.

Regarding number of screens, in a period in my life I was a day trader, my setup slowly grew to eventually span 7 screen + 2 TVs. with time I did cut it down because it WAS too much (settled on 4 screen + 1 TV).
Now I'm just used to 3, two horizontal and one vertical.
The vertical is mostly for programming, pdf/txt reading, browsing etc.


----------



## chimuelo (Nov 6, 2020)

Concur that Intel iGPU’s are perfect, but naturally they’ve decided to use XE GFX which is a bandwidth hog, but then again nobody has one to test yet. Great for moderate gaming from what I’ve read.

But HD GFX on my ancient i7 4790k’s was great for dual screen, and even allowed me to USB Powered Monitors by AOC w/ Display Link drivers. Never a single click or pop.

AMD will have triple display like Intel last used on Iris Pro and HD600 GFX.
That’s 2021.

But anyone using iGPU on Intel for just DAW work For dual or triple never has had any issues.

I used the very first Intel iGPU years ago called the Clarkdale, sat on the package but not on the die. It sucked so bad I gave it to my son, who gave it to his little brother. Terrible CPU. Latency made 512 samples my only safe setting, mostly because iGPU stole bandwidth first, then passed everything else off to the CPU.


----------



## Pictus (Nov 6, 2020)

Hendrixon said:


> I think this is the card I'll get:
> ASUS ROG Strix Radeon RX 5500 XT 8GB



I like, it is semi-passive.








ASUS Radeon RX 5500 XT STRIX 8 GB Review


The ASUS RX 5500 XT STRIX OC is their most premium entry-level Navi design. The large triple-slot, dual-fan cooler achieves outstanding temperatures and is whisper quiet at the same time. Fan stop is included too, and the VRM design is overbuilt, which could explain the good OC results we're seeing.




www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Jay Panikkar (Nov 6, 2020)

Looks good but imma wait for the RX 6500 XT launching Q1 or Q2 2021. Hoping to replace my 4 year old GTX 1070.


----------



## Pictus (Nov 6, 2020)

Jay Panikkar said:


> Looks good but imma wait for the RX 6500 XT launching Q1 or Q2 2021. Hoping to replace my 4 year old GTX 1070.


----------



## Hendrixon (Nov 6, 2020)

LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL
Can't watch this enough


----------



## José Herring (Nov 6, 2020)

Hendrixon said:


> Jose I love you
> I meant what is the hardware spec of the machine you built.
> 
> Regarding number of screens, in a period in my life I was a day trader, my setup slowly grew to eventually span 7 screen + 2 TVs. with time I did cut it down because it WAS too much (settled on 4 screen + 1 TV).
> ...


Yeah, I woke up this morning around 8:30 and thought, "Oh, he meant the machine". 

Nothing too spectacular. I was pinned to intel because I needed TB3 on the mobo and didn't want to deal with a 3rd party card. 

I toyed for a long while with going with Xeon processors but ultimately it was too confusing even with Chimuelo's kind help in that regard. I'm a core kind of guy and Xeon's even with the same number come in a variety of clock speeds. After studying it at length I was like, hmmm.... just didn't want to go through it any more and try to figure out the difference between Xeon 1290P running at 3.7. or 3.2 or 3.8 vs. Xeon W 1290 and xeon w 1290T running at 2.2 ghz. Wft? 

I decided I didn't need the latest i9 or xeon 1290p So I opted for an I7 10700k chip with the option to pop it out over the next few months if I can ever fully figure out Xeon W1290p or Intel's next 11th gen chip coming out in early 2021. But the machine I built is screaming compared to the decade old i7 I just replaced it with. And, I love my little machine. The 4000 benchmark difference the top Intel chips had just didn't justify the extra $300-$400 price.

Also, I'm about to pop out my 3700x for the Zen 3 5950 or 5950x on my slave machine which now does 90% of my streaming. So I only need to run the DAW on my DAW machine rather than double duty. 

So final specs are:

Intel I7 10700K Cpu
64 gigs ram
1.5 terrabytes of NVme, ect. ect...

Slave is: 

AMD 3700X (for now)
128 gigs of Ram
Radeon RX 570 video card (this machine doubles as a night time entertainment center )
4tb SSD and NVme and 4tb HDD for backups
ect., ect... 

Both machines are screaming and I can't wait to get Zen 3


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Nov 6, 2020)

José Herring said:


> Yeah, I woke up this morning around 8:30 and thought, "Oh, he meant the machine".
> 
> Nothing too spectacular. I was pinned to intel because I needed TB3 on the mobo and didn't want to deal with a 3rd party card.
> 
> ...


That's one heck of a slave!!


----------



## José Herring (Nov 6, 2020)

hbjdk said:


> That's one heck of a slave!!


Yeah, I blew my entire computer budget on the slave. Then when it was up and running I realized that my DAW was as slow as a sick dog so I needed to upgrade it. My old DAW machine still had Sata2 drives. One drive was still the old connector, I can't even remember the name of those pre sata connectors--I think it was IDE. Had totally forgotten about that and I pulled out the drive and was like, what the hell is this? 

So I'd boot up the slave and it was screaming fast, and I'd practically have to hand crank my daw. So I just upgraded my DAW to at least match the lower end mac pro specs. Should be good for a year or two until I can get the most powerful chip for the LGA1200 chipset. Or who knows. I may just swap on the mobo and CPU when AMD gets more mobo options with TB3.

I need to crank out some music real fast this month and couldn't do it on my old DAW. So the upgrade will be strong for at least a while until I can design and swing a more powerful Intel chip for the DAW.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Nov 6, 2020)

A little off-topic: I often envy you guys who work as professional composers that you can afford all those libraries, super fast computers etc. - but thinking about it, I then quickly come to think of all the negative things (IMO): Time pressure because of short deadlines, having to please a director, the pressure of needing to be creative all the time, an income that varies etc. Then suddenly I don't envy you guys anymore.


----------



## José Herring (Nov 6, 2020)

hbjdk said:


> A little off-topic: I often envy you guys who work as professional composers that you can afford all those libraries, super fast computers etc. - but thinking about it, I then quickly come to think of all the negative things (IMO): Time pressure because of short deadlines, having to please a director, the pressure of needing to be creative all the time, an income that varies etc. Then suddenly I don't envy you guys anymore.


You've hit the nail on the head. I spend it when I got it. That's it. I bought a whole bunch of stuff recently because previous to that I couldn't really get anything . So there was a lot to get!


----------



## easyrider (Nov 6, 2020)

d.healey said:


> AMD GPUs are crap, get an Nvidia. What are your requirements?



This is pure nonsense....Tell us why and then I’ll correct you....


----------



## Hendrixon (Nov 7, 2020)

His slave will be my main.. Though his will have stronger gpu


hbjdk said:


> That's one heck of a slave!!



My new main will be like his slave


----------



## jononotbono (Nov 7, 2020)

I was using an NVidia 1070, in a Mac Pro 5,1.

To cut the story short, Cubase ran like a total dog using three 1070. I didn’t want to believe things could be better using a Radeon card but one day I had had enough and I bought an RX580 and performance was night and day when comparing to the 1070.

However, this is with an old computer now. Also, have you seen what AMD is about to release? The 6000 series GFX cards look incredible. Their 5000 series CPUs have just destroyed Intel in every way! Probably overkill for a DAW but worth checking out?

If not, the Nvidia3070 looks amazing for the price point too.

Can’t say anything about noise as I haven’t used them but my old 1070 only had its fans come on when under graphical load (which means never when using with a DAW) and the the RX580 was as quiet as a Church mouse and I believe thePSU of the Mac Pro was louder.

Good luck


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Nov 7, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> Their 5000 series CPUs have just destroyed Intel in every way! Probably overkill for a DAW but worth checking out?


If we've reached a point where CPU power is not an issue anymore, it's amazing! I remember back in the day I was using a Powercore Element to take some of the load off my CPU (a Pentium 4, I think)


----------



## jononotbono (Nov 7, 2020)

hbjdk said:


> If we've reached a point where CPU power is not an issue anymore, it's amazing! I remember back in the day I was using a Powercore Element to take some of the load off my CPU (a Pentium 4, I think)



When I said Overkill I’m referring to using one of these top end GFX cards for a DAW. We will never reach a point where CPU power is not an issue. Tomorrow and the day after there’s that next sample library that uses 70gb of RAM and 1tb of drive space and yeah... it’s always going to be how it is which is “you don’t don’t have enough cores, ram, disk space”. Sorry for being so honest 😂


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Nov 7, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> When I said Overkill I’m referring to using one of these top end GFX cards for a DAW. We will never reach a point where CPU power is not an issue. Tomorrow and the day after there’s that next sample library that uses 70gb of RAM and 1tb of drive space and yeah... it’s always going to be how it is which is “you don’t don’t have enough cores, ram, disk space”. Sorry for being so honest 😂


Ok, but is the CPU still a limiting factor? I thought it was mainly RAM and harddrive speed.


----------



## Hendrixon (Nov 8, 2020)

hbjdk said:


> Ok, but is the CPU still a limiting factor? I thought it was mainly RAM and harddrive speed.



** Sorry for the long post, morning coffee, needed something todo lol **

There isn't an absolute universal performance number for any system, not for an audio pc, or a database server or a web server or any server 
It all depends on YOUR needs.
If all you do is brows the internet, send emails, run excel? then a 5950X is WAY over powered.
If you need to simulate an H bomb explosion? a 5950X CAN do that, but it will take it 20,000 years

If you need to track just a dozen tracks live or run a couple of VIs with a couple of plugins, a 5950X will never be a limiting factor.
If you'll be asked to compose the next Star Wars and you'll need to mock up the whole thing with live VIs and highly modeled plugins? yea, a 5950X will be a limiting factor... depending of course that you can compose the next star wars movie

Its all a question of your needs.

Of course you need to factor in all the parts, not just the cpu capabilities.
You need to size the amount of ram to your needs, 4GB can run modeling synths (no samples), 8GB will do for say CSS or Con Moto (because kontakt loads the library once), but if you want to run a full SSS orchestra using all mics? I think you'll struggle doing that even with 16GB.

Disk size is obvious, but disk speed is not, for example i'm not sure the above SSS setup can run from a 5400rpm drive, it will probably choke.

There isn't really a calculator that can tell you exactly what system you need.
You simply scale up whatever component you find that is limiting your system from performaing what you need.

My audio pc started life in 2009 
It had 8GB of ram, a couple of platter hard drives, on board graphics and a first gen 4 core i7 cpu of 2.6GHz with turbo to 2.9GHz.
Today it has 64GB of ram (though I can use only 48GB), all SSD and pcie nvme, a 750ti card that drives 3 displays and a 6 core 12 thread Xeon X5675 o/c to constant 4.6GHz.
As long as I didn't use these awful hogs of orchestral VIs? it was fine for *my* needs.

Check this out:
It has a Cooler Master case (HAF 922) that even today beats 95% of cases in air flow capabilities (see Gamers Nexus on HAF X, very similar case). it has 2x200mm + 1x120mm fans and they are still working perfectly since 2009.
Cpu cooler is still the original one from 2009 as well, it was this new thing called Noctua? yea that one, a noctua nh-d14, same as the current nh-d15 that is still one of the best coolers today
Even the psu is the one I bought in 2009 lol... a Corsair 650W... and it is MODULAR!
Motherboard? same Asus socket 1366 from 2009 that even then had SATA6 and first gen USB3, and it even wasn't their top of the line mobo cause I ran out of money.
My bother, yes the rendering god, he bought their top mobo (Rampage?) and his system still works today (noctua and all). of course he built a new pc several years ago cause this old pc wasn't able to keep up with his rendering demands

Honestly back then I had NO idea how long these parts will last or how good they will perform, I just kept upgrading any part that became limiting and 11 years later the whole thing became limiting, hence why I'm building a new one now from scratch


----------



## Hendrixon (Nov 8, 2020)

I edited my last post since it was too short lol


----------



## chimuelo (Nov 8, 2020)

Interesting take of 4 x DIMMs vrs. 2 x DIMMs.
Use to be the opposite on Intel forcing me to buy bigger pairs.


----------



## Pictus (Nov 9, 2020)

chimuelo said:


> Interesting take of 4 x DIMMs vrs. 2 x DIMMs.
> Use to be the opposite on Intel forcing me to buy bigger pairs.



It is the RANK thing...
He has to compare 4x8 SINGLE RANK vs 2x16 DUAL RANK
Look what Mirsad Redzovic says in the comments






I did a test...
Ryzen 3600 4.2GHz + MSI B450 Tomahawk MAX
Crucial Ballistix 3000(BL8G30C15U4B.M8FE1) 2x*8* *SINGLE RANK* 
and
Crucial Ballistix 3200(BL16G32C16U4R.M16FE1) 2x*16* *DUAL RANK*
Both overclocked to 3733MHz with 1usmus Ryzen DRAM Calculator 1.7.3 (THAIPHOON profiles) SAFE preset.





4x8 SINGLE RANK vs 2x16 DUAL RANK, the 2x16 should be still better because it is a DUAL memory controller.


----------



## chimuelo (Nov 9, 2020)

Life is good when theres competition ‘eh.


----------



## Hendrixon (Nov 9, 2020)

Pictus, 
Do you have any idea what memory should I get to have 128GB?
Its like there is no real info about that... only sporadic posts in forums that say it will be unstable.
I can't find real concrete info, its like everybody are gamers that never use that much ram.


----------



## Pictus (Nov 9, 2020)

I have no personal experience, but would get 2 kits of this https://pcpartpicker.com/product/7Z...x-32-gb-ddr4-3600-cl16-memory-bl2k32g36c16u4b
and use this https://www.overclock.net/threads/n...-dram-on-am4-membench-0-8-dram-bench.1640919/
The review https://aphnetworks.com/reviews/crucial-ballistix-ddr4-3600-2x32gb


----------



## Pictus (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Nov 10, 2020)

Pictus said:


>



Interestingly, I just watched a video about this on GamersNexus

I am holding out for the ASUS Dark Hero VIII (passive-cooling for the chipset)
But GPU wise I have a Sapphire 580+ NITRO

I do some gaming and want it for video editing with Premire Pro though as well


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Nov 10, 2020)

chimuelo said:


> Interesting take of 4 x DIMMs vrs. 2 x DIMMs.
> Use to be the opposite on Intel forcing me to buy bigger pairs.



Yeah this video


----------



## Hendrixon (Nov 10, 2020)

It seems going 128GB on Ryzen 3000 (and 5000 which should be similar) is not an easy thing.
Asus QVLs show this working up to [email protected] or [email protected]
Out of 13 kits they test for 128GB, three kits can't do it.


----------



## Hendrixon (Nov 10, 2020)

Btw, I have no idea if the 4x32GB sticks are single or dual rank.

Another parameter worth at least knowing is the memory banks topology on the motherbaords.
There are two ways to arrange the banks, either serial (called daisy chain) or paralel (t-topology).

From reading it seems that serial works better for high clocks and parallel works better with high mem size stability. from the link I gave above it seems most current boards (X570) are serial but it wasn't like that with previous chipsets.


Man this is a rabbit hole...


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Nov 10, 2020)

Hendrixon said:


> Btw, I have no idea if the 4x32GB sticks are single or dual rank.
> 
> Another parameter worth at least knowing is the memory banks topology on the motherbaords.
> There are two was to arrange the banks, either serial (called daisy chain) or paralel (t-topology).
> ...


Yeah just a bit
Really planning on replacing my i7 4770K PC and my Mac Pro 12-Core 2012
With one 12 or 16C AMD build and 64 or 128GB of RAM


----------



## chimuelo (Nov 13, 2020)

Good read here too as dual sided modules could still be single rank.

I had to read several articles and compare XMP to manual, even undervolting to get head around this.










Ryzen 5000 Memory Performance Guide


In this article we'll be searching for Zen 3's memory sweet spot and looking at DDR4 memory performance with the new Ryzen 5000 CPU series, and a...




www.techspot.com


----------



## Hendrixon (Nov 13, 2020)

Find me someone that benchmarked 4x Dual Rank, then we'll talk, I'll buy you an ice cream...


----------



## Jay Panikkar (Nov 13, 2020)

I bet @chimuelo will like this one:


----------



## chimuelo (Nov 13, 2020)

Definitely want an overclocked 5600X for live.

Next summer the 5950 w/ Vega GFX for recording.

Intel needs to get back in the game before AMD starts pissing us off with high prices.


----------

